# Attitude change in a neutered male around a female in heat?



## PyrettaBlaze (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok, first I'll give you the situation. My brother's girlfriend moved in recently and brought her female pit mix that is not fixed. Don't even get me going on that part, but it's not my dog so there's nothing I can do about it. MY dogs are neutered.

Now, here's the problem. Patch (the female dog) has gone into heat, and Harley is now being a complete jerk. He acts like he would if were intact (not trying to mount her, but sniffing and carrying on)! His attitude has completely changed. He's grumpy with everyone, not listening well at all, and has even growled at the kids and he has NEVER done that! He's completely preoccupied with aggravating the crap out of Patch, constantly sniffing at her. I'm completely confused on what to do. He's fixed! Is it a smell or something that's getting to him? He wasn't doing this before she went into heat. She's been here for 3 weeks now and this just started up yesterday. Any ideas on how to handle this? I don't want somebody getting hurt and right now I can't trust him around the little ones unsupervised and it's killing them as they are used to being around him all the time.

Oh and yes, Chewie has been acting a bit strange too since she went in, but not nearly as bad as Harley.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Toby does the same thing. They still know they're males, not all hormones are in the testicles. And all bets are off when there's a girl in heat. . .i guess all you really can do is manage the situation until she's out of heat. And annoy her owner to have her spayed so you don't have to do this again in 6 months. . .


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks Willowy. 

Well, that situation has exploded all over everything in the last hour. My 4 year-old got bit just walking past Harley while he was intently sniffing at Patch, again. She isn't hurt bad, just a scrape, but that's not the point. It could have been much worse. It's not his fault. I don't blame him. He's not himself at the moment. For now he's been removed to my room where I will deal with him through this cycle. If he gets me it wouldn't be the first time I've had a dog bite and I'm sure it wouldn't be the last either. I guess I'll have to keep him in the room or tethered to me for now. I don't know what else to do. Ugh.

After I removed Harley and saw to my daughter I informed my brother and his girlfriend that they have until one week from when this cycle ends (the vets here don't like to spay during a heat cycle) to get Patch fixed. If they don't she will have to stay someplace else until they get their own place. They don't like it, but that's just too bad. I will not have my house in chaos just because this chick wants to be a BYB someday, which is a whole other problem in itself. And of course they want to blame Harley! "Well, HE'S the one that acted out! You should get rid of HIM!" Ummm.....yeah.....NO. He was fine until 24 hours ago and he'll be just fine again after this is resolved.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well. . .it's a little risky to spay right after a heat cycle, too. I nearly lost a foster dog from that once (the vet didn't say it was riskier!). So waiting a month or 2 would be safer. . .but of course it's your house and if you want them to do it sooner, go for it.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't mind waiting a couple months if it's safest for Patch. I didn't know that it was risky right after too. Arwen will be my first female in years and I always had mine fixed before they ever had their first heat. So I guess I will revise that deadline and give them the 2 months. It's ok as long as she doesn't go into it again. When she's not in heat it's not a problem. I'll just mark the calendar and stay on top of it. Thanks Willowy. You are so helpful.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep boys are boys and unlike the "Spay neuter NOW!" crowd claims neutering a dog will NOT stop him from trying to breed or from pursuing a bitch in heat. A good friend of mine just had her male, neutered 3 years ago, breed and tie with her in heat bitch which she didn't know was possible assumed that neutered=no sex drive which simply isn't true.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Nov 2, 2012)

As I'm learning! LOL The last time my house had a female in heat around I was a kid and all I knew about it was that she had puppies later.


----------

